# Problème avec mon appletv



## McMasterMike (26 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, j'utilise l'application "emit" pour envoyer mes vidéos sur mon appletv en streaming et tout allait très bien mais depuis peu j'éprouve quelques petits problèmes. Mes films arrêtent à tout les 15 minutes!!! Ca arrête tout simplement et retourne à la page d'accueil d'appletv, aucun message d'erreur. Je dois réappuyer sur play sur mon application afin d'être tranquille pour un autre 15 minutes (pour un film de 2 heures c'est vraiment chiant)

Ce que je trouve vraiment particulier c'est que mes vieux films stockés sur mon ordi n'éprouve pas cet inconvénient, ce n'est que tout mes nouveaux films téléchargés. Pourtant mon application et mon appletv sont à jour et je n'ai pas changé mes sources pour mes films, j'en ai même essayé d'autres mais j'ai le même problème.

Si quelqu'un à une piste du problème ou une solution j'en serais vraiment content.

NB: pour information j'utilise un routeur WI-FI INTELLIGENT EA6500-CA DE LINKSYS, apple tv 2, mac os x 10.6.8


----------



## Fadasse (2 Novembre 2014)

Je me permet juste un tout petit hors sujet :

J'ai installé emit pour tester ... mais je n'y arrive pas. Ca fonctionne comment ? Ce sont les enregistrements EyeTv que je voudrais envoyer sur l'&#63743;TV. Est-ce que c'est une recopie vidéo ou peut-on mettre l'écran de l'iMac en veille et avoir l'image et le son sur l'&#63743;TV ? (comme le fait Beamer sauf qu'il ne fonctionne pas avec les fichiers EyeTv)

Merci


----------



## Powerdom (2 Novembre 2014)

McMasterMike a dit:


> j'utilise un routeur WI-FI INTELLIGENT



Pourtant ! 


Pour ma part j'utilise sans souci cette application dont macgé avait parlé en son temps.


http://www.macg.co/logiciels/2014/04/beamer-2-envoie-des-listes-de-videos-sur-lapple-tv-81446


----------



## haroun127 (12 Novembre 2014)

McMasterMike a dit:


> Bonjour, j'utilise l'application "emit" pour envoyer mes vidéos sur mon appletv en streaming et tout allait très bien mais depuis peu j'éprouve quelques petits problèmes. Mes films arrêtent à tout les 15 minutes!!! Ca arrête tout simplement et retourne à la page d'accueil d'appletv, aucun message d'erreur. Je dois réappuyer sur play sur mon application afin d'être tranquille pour un autre 15 minutes (pour un film de 2 heures c'est vraiment chiant)
> 
> Ce que je trouve vraiment particulier c'est que mes vieux films stockés sur mon ordi n'éprouve pas cet inconvénient, ce n'est que tout mes nouveaux films téléchargés. Pourtant mon application et mon appletv sont à jour et je n'ai pas changé mes sources pour mes films, j'en ai même essayé d'autres mais j'ai le même problème.
> 
> ...




Hello j'ai le même souci que vous.

J'utilise safari, et je vais ensuite sur DPStream et au bout de 10-15 min la vidéo s'arrête sans aucune raison. Je dois ensuite déconnecter l'appleTV de mon iPad et reconnecter à chaque fois, et au bout de quelque minute ça recommence. 

c'est assez récent avant je n'avais pas de souci je pouvais regarder des films de 2-3h sans aucune interruption.

Si quelqu'un a une solution. 

Merci.


----------



## Fadasse (12 Novembre 2014)

Fadasse a dit:


> comme le fait Beamer sauf qu'il ne fonctionne pas avec les fichiers EyeTv



En fait, c'était dû au câble qui n'est pas HDCP. Maintenant j'arrive à lire les fichiers .eyetv.

Et pour emit alors ? Ça fonctionne comment avec l'&#63743;TV ? Je n'arrive toujours à rien.

Merci


----------



## Lukasbasti (17 Novembre 2014)

En effet, si vous avez aucune idée encore, il est possible que vous le consultez un expert au store apple , c'est  juste mon idée


----------

